# What kind of trees



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me what kind of trees these are growing here in Portugal?

http://imgur.com/a/K098b











Thank you,


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you'll need far better pics than that to get an accurate ID of any tree........ Close up of bark, leaf & description of habitat would help immensely....... but I do share your frustration.


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> I think you'll need far better pics than that to get an accurate ID of any tree........ Close up of bark, leaf & description of habitat would help immensely....... but I do share your frustration.


was hoping to get lucky and someone would be able to tell from the pics. Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Look a bit like Birch trees to me, then again they may not be.


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

Pazcat said:


> Look a bit like Birch trees to me, then again they may not be.


Thanks


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It could well be birch or beech but you really need to wait until it's in leaf before you can make a positive ID. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birch 

Probably easiest to give it a month or so & then take a smartphone to the tree & then look it up online whilst you're actually looking at the tree.


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> It could well be birch or beech but you really need to wait until it's in leaf before you can make a positive ID.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birch
> 
> Probably easiest to give it a month or so & then take a smartphone to the tree & then look it up online whilst you're actually looking at the tree.


Ok thanks for the advice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The bark does not look like Birch. It could be Beech though.


----------

